# Allen Iverson?



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Today's Denverpost had an article on the Nuggets acquiring AI.

It would be fun to see AI and Melo playing together, but dang, #1 and #2 scorers in the league on the SAME TEAM? How woudl that work?

Also, who would we give up? I love Dre, but I think we'd have to trade Nene and Dre and a draft pick for AI and Samuel Dalembert/Andre Iguoadala.

I think if we could get AI and AI-2, that'd be worth getting rid of Nene and Dre.

What do you think?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

i dont think u guys would be AI.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Denver Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Nene Hilario
6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes 
Andre Miller
6-2 PG from Utah
13.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 8.2 apg in 35.9 minutes 
Incoming 
Andre Iguodala
6-6 SG from Arizona
12.3 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.6 minutes 
Allen Iverson
6-0 PG from Georgetown
33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +31.6 ppg, +4.8 rpg, and +2.3 apg. 


Philadelphia Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Andre Iguodala
6-6 SG from Arizona
12.3 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.6 minutes 
Allen Iverson
6-0 PG from Georgetown
33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes 
Incoming 
Nene Hilario
6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes 
Andre Miller
6-2 PG from Utah
13.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 8.2 apg in 35.9 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -31.6 ppg, -4.8 rpg, and -2.3 apg.

Due to Denver and Philadelphia being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Philadelphia had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

King may be a idiot but he wont trade both AI1 and AI2
How about this?
Denver Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

Andre Miller
6-2 PG from Utah
13.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 8.2 apg in 35.9 minutes

Nene Hilario
6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes

Earl Boykins
5-5 PG from Eastern Michigan
12.6 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 3.8 apg in 25.8 minutes
Incoming

Allen Iverson
6-0 PG from Georgetown
33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes

Kevin Ollie
6-2 PG from Connecticut
2.7 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 15.3 minutes
Change in team outlook: +9.4 ppg, -1.1 rpg, and -3.2 apg.

Philadelphia Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

Allen Iverson
6-0 PG from Georgetown
33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes

Kevin Ollie
6-2 PG from Connecticut
2.7 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 15.3 minutes
Incoming

Andre Miller
6-2 PG from Utah
13.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 8.2 apg in 35.9 minutes

Nene Hilario
6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes

Earl Boykins
5-5 PG from Eastern Michigan
12.6 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 3.8 apg in 25.8 minutes


And denver would trade a first or second round pick as well.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

No no no no no.

that's way too much to give up.

I could see us getting Sam Dalembert out here, too, if AI-2 doesn't get involved. 

Word out of PHilly is that AI-2 is not going to resign after this year. Ergo, he's trade bait NOW. If we got both of them, we'd be set. Even if AI-2 left after this year, we'd have free agent $$$ to play with, which would be nice.

Our 3 point woes woudl be gone with JR Smith, AI and AI-2 launching 3's. It'd stretch the D more for our post plays, and Melo plays the best in the post.

I'd hate to see Dre and Nene leave, but this could yield a championship THIS year.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Iverson is only shooting about 22.6% on 3pointers this year.I don't see how that's a solution to anyone's outside shooting problems.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I just dont see them trading Iggy. AI alone is worth a lot. My trade maybe giving too much(personally, I would go for Sammy as well), but in order to get a four time scoring champion who can play either pg or sg, teams need to give more than they want to.:brokenhea Also, if Iggy does leave, they would want at the very least, a guy with potential and athleticism like him.


But then again, this is Billy King.....:biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Diable said:


> Iverson is only shooting about 22.6% on 3pointers this year.I don't see how that's a solution to anyone's outside shooting problems.


Thats why I kept Smith out of my trade.

Personally, we should be aiming for a better back up pg and perhaps another shooter. Im fed up with Boykins.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

That's why the Ai, Ai-2 trade is perfect. Shooting and PG problems solved.

Ai will go at a discount since he's demanding the trade. He was also benched for tongiht's game. They'd get Nene in return (HUGE upside) and if Dre goes out there, you ahve the league leader in assist/turnover ratio.

It's a win/win on all fronts.

If Philly is rebuilding, dre is the man who can lead the team. nene is a building block, they come out of it better than they are now, too.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

darth-horax said:


> That's why the Ai, Ai-2 trade is perfect. Shooting and PG problems solved.
> 
> Ai will go at a discount since he's demanding the trade. He was also benched for tongiht's game. They'd get Nene in return (HUGE upside) and if Dre goes out there, you ahve the league leader in assist/turnover ratio.
> 
> ...


Minus the fact that Iguodala is probably the least likely player on Philadelphia to be traded.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Diable said:


> Iverson is only shooting about 22.6% on 3pointers this year.I don't see how that's a solution to anyone's outside shooting problems.


outside shooting is not as big of a problem anymore. and hes more of a threat from outside than dre would ever be. with that said, i dont believe scoring is a problem for us considering we are 1st in the nba. we dont really need him...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> outside shooting is not as big of a problem anymore. and hes more of a threat from outside than dre would ever be. with that said, i dont believe scoring is a problem for us considering we are 1st in the nba. we dont really need him...


Exactly.
If anything, the number one guy I think should get traded away from Denver is Boykins. I want a back up pg who wont take over 50% of the team's shots when he is on the floor unless his name is Melo!


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

During halftime of the 6ers/Wizards game someone on ESPN (didn't catch who) quoted George Karl as saying the Nuggets are "not interested" in trading for AI. Iverson's definitely leaving Philly, but he's definitely not coming to Denver from the sound of it.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Exactly.
> If anything, the number one guy I think should get traded away from Denver is Boykins. I want a back up pg who wont take over 50% of the team's shots when he is on the floor unless his name is Melo!


lol if i was running the team id PAY to CUT him...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> During halftime of the 6ers/Wizards game someone on ESPN (didn't catch who) quoted George Karl as saying the Nuggets are "not interested" in trading for AI. Iverson's definitely leaving Philly, but he's definitely not coming to Denver from the sound of it.


that might be good news. the bad news is hes probably coming to the division :/


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Look with Carmelo Anthony the Nuggets need a distributing point guard. Not a low FG percentage shooting worn out midget.

Its bad news, AI wont share the rock with anyone, and eventually that means people in Denver get pissed and AI gets moved.

That being said, AI2 is so good Id do anything to get him.... including take on AI.


Because you take on AI and if he doesnt work out you can send him to say Boston or Minnesota.

Camby, Melo, AI2, JR Smith, & Point guard 

Intially the starting PG would be AI, but I do think he would eventually be traded.

AI2, Smith, and Melo.... oh **** 

However that being said King would be an absolute fool to trade AI2, AI2 is the one player you build around on that team.

You loose this season, get a high draft pick, use your high draft pick. And Build Orlando Magic style.

However, Billy Hunter is a fool. The Nuggets have two first round draft picks. Andre Miller is playing really well. Trading for AI alone would not make sense for the Denver Nuggets.... especially if we are building to contend in the future.


----------



## Travis Heath (Dec 6, 2006)

Just because Karl said he "wouldn't get any sleep" if they traded for Iverson, he's the coach and not the GM. I've talked to the front office, and they are definitely making a play for A.I. Whether or not they land him remains to be seen. 

Remember, Karl didn't want the team to bring back Reggie Evans because of all the potential headaches that might give him with so many front-court players . . . and the front office did it anyway.


----------



## intersync (May 9, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> i dont think u guys would be AI.


what in the world


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I would love to see the Nuggets get Iverson. He's a top 10 player in the game.

However I think a team like the Lakers, Rockets, and Chicago will be going after him hard.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> Look with Carmelo Anthony the Nuggets need a distributing point guard. Not a low FG percentage shooting worn out midget.
> 
> Its bad news, AI wont share the rock with anyone, and eventually that means people in Denver get pissed and AI gets moved.


**edit - not acceptable, cpaw*

a worn out midget ??? ...2nd in the league in scoring...hardly worn out !!

Ai wont share the rock .......Averaging 7.4 assists a game(with teammates that actually make their shots it would be a lot higher)

Your whole post seems to revolve around getting AI2.....philly are NOT trading away there best young prospect just to get rid of iverson


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> That's why the Ai, Ai-2 trade is perfect. Shooting and PG problems solved.
> 
> Ai will go at a discount since he's demanding the trade. He was also benched for tongiht's game. They'd get Nene in return (HUGE upside) and if Dre goes out there, you ahve the league leader in assist/turnover ratio.
> 
> ...


Philly isn't going to trade Iguodala, and isn't going to need to trade Iguodala to trade Iverson. Besides, even if the Sixers were looking to trade Iguodala, it would take more than it appears you're willing to offer (you won't get far with offering that little).


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Look with Carmelo Anthony the Nuggets need a distributing point guard. Not a low FG percentage shooting worn out midget.
> 
> Its bad news, AI wont share the rock with anyone, and eventually that means people in Denver get pissed and AI gets moved.
> 
> ...


ur such an iverson hater its disturbing. there is NO QUESTION iverson makes us better right now than we already are. every year hes at the top of the league in steals, which generates into EASY buckets. on top of all that the guy has more heart than any player in the league, a motor like the energizer bunny, and the top handles in the game. he fits our squad more than any other PG in the nba. his penetration ability, his scoring threat, his ability to run, and his freethrow attempts per game would only make us better. also, when paired with equal talent hes PROVEN time and again he can share the rock and has no problem doing so (team USA, all-star games, etc.).

with all that said, with how well dre has been playing, i just dont know if taking that contract is worth it UNLESS we get rid of k-mart, which is unlikely...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Travis Heath said:


> Just because Karl said he "wouldn't get any sleep" if they traded for Iverson, he's the coach and not the GM. I've talked to the front office, and they are definitely making a play for A.I. Whether or not they land him remains to be seen.
> 
> Remember, Karl didn't want the team to bring back Reggie Evans because of all the potential headaches that might give him with so many front-court players . . . and the front office did it anyway.


is it possible that the FO is using a tactic to try to make it harder for minnesota to get him? im not sure how they would go about it, but im sure they wouldnt be too happy if minny got their hands on AI...


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> ur such an iverson hater its disturbing. there is NO QUESTION iverson makes us better right now than we already are. every year hes at the top of the league in steals, which generates into EASY buckets. on top of all that the guy has more heart than any player in the league, a motor like the energizer bunny, and the top handles in the game. he fits our squad more than any other PG in the nba. his penetration ability, his scoring threat, his ability to run, and his freethrow attempts per game would only make us better. also, when paired with equal talent hes PROVEN time and again he can share the rock and has no problem doing so (team USA, all-star games, etc.).
> 
> with all that said, with how well dre has been playing, i just dont know if taking that contract is worth it UNLESS we get rid of k-mart, which is unlikely...


He'd make us better, but you can't tell me you'd rather have AI here than Steve Nash. There's better choices out there for less money, we just gotta go after them harder and not be afraid to give something up for em.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> He'd make us better, but you can't tell me you'd rather have AI here than Steve Nash. There's better choices out there for less money, we just gotta go after them harder and not be afraid to give something up for em.


lol well nash isnt exactly available...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

let me clear two things up

first off I dont really believe we can get AI2, but I am just commenting on the rumors. If we can, by all means we should

As for AI, I do believe he does have the skill set to help this team. However he shoots a very low 41% from the field, 42% from the field for his entire career.

thats a serious problem. you got a Point guard on a team with JR Smith and Melo that wants 25 shots a gam from the field. Melo is shooting 50 percent from the field and Jr shooting 46% after already attempting 132 three pointers in just 18 games.
Andre Miller is giving up about 10 assists per game. Now Iverson can pass just as well, he's even a good defender. the guy has a nose for the ball. but will he settle for a 12 shots a night instead of 25.

Thats all you have to ask yourself. If you all think so, then maybe I'm wrong. But AI isnt the "answer" for denver. He can only be part of the solution short term. And it doesnt sound like the denver nugget front office is even interested in considering that.


----------



## AiQ (Nov 13, 2006)

Now almost everyone's talking about the trio, what would AI, Melo and Smith would do...

Excuse me, I think JR is the main player the sixers are aimed if the ytrade AI to denver. U guys think that AI's value is too low, it ain't easy getting him, even tho he demands a trade, it doesn't mean his value drops. Remember the pacers when they were looking a team to trade artest, looked like that matter went for eternity. Same can happen with AI and I don't think sixers GM is that dumb to give one of the best players in the league for some "average" ones. If AI goes to denver, JR should be involved, otherwise, I can't possibly see the trade happenin, they won't give Melo and besides JR there's nothing they can really offer.

Imagine sixers with AI2 & JR duo, that's what they're aiming for, so they're looking to the future. If denver gets AI, it seriously puts them in contention in the west, right there up with Spurs, Mavs, Suns.

Talks about getting AI2 just riddicilous, won't happen. NO WAY.

I would love to see AI landing in Minny tho, but they don't have to give for him anything ;/


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> lol well nash isnt exactly available...


It was just an example, you did say "he fits our squad more than any other PG in the nba," and while I like Allen, I think there are a lot of guys out there for less money who would be more easily incorporated into the Nuggets' system right now.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

AiQ said:


> Now almost everyone's talking about the trio, what would AI, Melo and Smith would do...
> 
> Excuse me, I think JR is the main player the sixers are aimed if the ytrade AI to denver. U guys think that AI's value is too low, it ain't easy getting him, even tho he demands a trade, it doesn't mean his value drops. Remember the pacers when they were looking a team to trade artest, looked like that matter went for eternity. Same can happen with AI and I don't think sixers GM is that dumb to give one of the best players in the league for some "average" ones. If AI goes to denver, JR should be involved, otherwise, I can't possibly see the trade happenin, they won't give Melo and besides JR there's nothing they can really offer.
> 
> ...


the squashed rumers (by the denver front office) was for Dre and Nene


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> It was just an example, you did say "he fits our squad more than any other PG in the nba," and while I like Allen, I think there are a lot of guys out there for less money who would be more easily incorporated into the Nuggets' system right now.


good point. i meant out of all the players available. surely kidd, nash, parker, billups would be a better fit, but they are not exactly available. besides AI, the only other PG who'd fit our system well and be an upgrade over dre is bibby IMO and hes not really available either...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> good point. i meant out of all the players available. surely kidd, nash, parker, billups would be a better fit, but they are not exactly available. besides AI, the only other PG who'd fit our system well and be an upgrade over dre is bibby IMO and hes not really available either...


It really is too bad that Detroit started winning games. It would have been great if Detroit feared losing Billups as a FA this summer by him opting out of his contract and sent him back home.

The Nets are having issues, so there is a very remote chance Kidd could be traded.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i think that we might get iverson, but just depends on how george karl is feeling at the time, i mean at the moment i think we can give up a couple of players and/or a draft pick for AI.
I will be soo happy if he comes to the nuggets.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

AI and Melo seems dangerous...if he goes to nuggets, it would be very hard to stop them when ur the defender


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nuggets and kings probably have the best pieces to trade for AI than any other team. i know sac is pushing hard as well...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

ronna_meade21 said:


> AI and Melo seems dangerous...if he goes to nuggets, it would be very hard to stop them when ur the defender


Melo needs good jumpshooters around him. Hows AI's outside jumper?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Melo needs good jumpshooters around him. *Hows AI's outside jumper?*


a lot better than dre's...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

17 million dollars better?

Actually for the year AI is shooting 23 percent from the 3 pt line and Dre is doing 28%.

Regardless Dre at 58% from the field is way better than AIs 41%.

But all of that is secondary to AIs willingness to cut his shot attempts in half to compliment Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

im more than confident AI would reduce his shots/game with JR outside and melo inside. the combo of those 3 players is flat out disgusting! korver got TONS of open looks from outside with AI. JR would get even more! sure there is really no doubt melo's scoring would be reduced slightly, but is that necessarily a bad thing? i dont know how much longer we can depend on melo going for 30+ a night. its already started taking a tole on him the last couple nights. as consistant as dre is, hes really INconsistant when it comes to his scoring. we all know AI is consistant. george karl is much like larry brown. he thinks he can get the best out of anybody. and we have seen with our own eyes both melo's and jr's improvements. karl can handle AI!

anyway if we do it ill be excited as ever. if we dont, i wont be all that upset either considering his age and salary. if we have to lose both dre AND camby, i dont want this trade at all though. so im anxious to see where he goes either way! just hope it aint minny...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> im more than confident AI would reduce his shots/game with JR outside and melo inside. the combo of those 3 players is flat out disgusting! korver got TONS of open looks from outside with AI. JR would get even more! sure there is really no doubt melo's scoring would be reduced slightly, but is that necessarily a bad thing? i dont know how much longer we can depend on melo going for 30+ a night. its already started taking a tole on him the last couple nights. as consistant as dre is, hes really INconsistant when it comes to his scoring. we all know AI is consistant. george karl is much like larry brown. he thinks he can get the best out of anybody. and we have seen with our own eyes both melo's and jr's improvements. karl can handle AI!
> 
> anyway if we do it ill be excited as ever. if we dont, i wont be all that upset either considering his age and salary. if we have to lose both dre AND camby, i dont want this trade at all though. so im anxious to see where he goes either way! just hope it aint minny...


at no point in his career has AI ever deferred to anyone. Now he would be doing just that to two players on this team. For AI to be a good fit on this team he is going to have to average 10 assists per game. And likely his scoring wont go down a little, it will go down a lot. Will AI be a 15 and 10 guy? If not, dont trade for him


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> at no point in his career has AI ever deferred to anyone. Now he would be doing just that to two players on this team. For AI to be a good fit on this team he is going to have to average 10 assists per game. And likely his scoring wont go down a little, it will go down a lot. Will AI be a 15 and 10 guy? If not, dont trade for him


more like a 20/10 guy. hes never been in a system like ours or had remotely the same talent around him. 10 assists is nothing. and when he has (allstars/team usa) AI has proved he can share the ball...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

btw, indiana and denver are the top 2 teams in the AI sweepstakes...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> more like a 20/10 guy. hes never been in a system like ours or had remotely the same talent around him. 10 assists is nothing. and when he has (allstars/team usa) AI has proved he can share the ball...


im just not going into team usa talk right now. id just get to pissed.

if Denver is still in the talks, its because Philly is ok with not getting JR.

As for the rumors, supposedly the had a deal done with the GSW.

I wouldnt read to much into it after what Karl said. He's not the GM, but from what I read he's doing everything he can to make Denver look like they dont need AI. Basically Denver only takes him if they can get him cheap. Thats what this battle amounst 10 or so teams is. To see who isnt the cheapest.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> btw, indiana and denver are the top 2 teams in the AI sweepstakes...


it is what it is. we are right in the mix to get him behind indiana and boston.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

If we get him, cool. If not, cool.
It would be nice to dump Nene's contract, but losing him and some youth and cap space could always coem back and bite us.

I heard on the radio this morning taht the starting 5 MAY not be involved in a trade.

THis would be our starting lineup:
Andre Miller
Allen Iverson
Carmelo Anthony
Eduardo Najera
Marcus Camby

Kind of gives you chills, doesn't it? Using JR as 6th man would be sweet, and put him in the running for 6th man of the year.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

the deal reportedly is worked through the blazers. Denver gets AI, and gives up Joe Smith and Nene. No Dre, No Jr, no picks involved for the guy leading the league in scoring.

if philly is seriously considering this....... then its worse than I thought.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

If this trade goes through, it'll be the second steal of the past year. The first being JR Smith, the second being The Answer.

Imagine: AI, JR, and Melo on the floor together? Nobody coudl double team anybody! JR and Melo woudl get tons of open looks, as would AI. It would instantly make us contenders THIS season.

Man, I love Nene, but I'd send him away for AI any day of the year!

I really hope all we'd have to give up woudl be Nene and Joe Smith...oh please, Santa Claus, make it happen!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Well I'd love Minne to get him but Denver would be 2nd.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I PRAY that Minny doesn't get him.

AI and KG would be unstoppable.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

This was just posted by a philly source on real gm, Im not going to go into his credibility but he has got many things right if you have any questions you can go over to the sixers board at realgm.com but take it for what its worth here is his post:

There is light at the end of the tunnel...its almost over. 

Miami's late interest is postering by Pat Riley to get someone to overpay for AI..or at least pay more than they are currently offering. 

Minny has been the most active caller this morning..trying to get a three way together before its too late but its not working.....no one wants their bad contracts. 

Chad Ford was dead on in his chat today when he said that Portland and Charlotte are the third teams in most scenarios that are concocted. Almost every scenario the Sixers are picking thru this morning has one or both of them involved.(Dallas the other team mentioned as third party) Sixers would be getting Magliore and/or Brevin Knight in most of these scenarios. 

Denver even has floated some offers involved that include TWO first round picks. 

The following teams are all out of the running for AI: 
IND 
BOS 
GSW 
LAC 
SAC 
MIA 
CHA 
MIN 

Which leaves.....one team.....the soon to be winner of the AI race...the Denver Nuggets. The details are not finalized.....and may change in several variations that are being discussed......both 2 and multi team trades...but your winner is the DENVER NUGGETS, barring a last minute breakdown. 

I was told a trade of AI to the Nuggets WILL happen by end of day tomorrow. 

The variations.....could be a combination of the below..but this is what I was told is involved.(could be some or all...lots of variables right now) 

1 to 2 first round picks. 
Joe Smith and/or Eduardo Najera 
Andre Miller or Brevin Knight 
1 of Magliore,Croshere or some other expiring contract(still trying to find Nene 3-way opportunities) 

Some, but not the front burner variations, include Samuel Dalembert. 

None of the variations include Camby,JR Smith or Kenyon Martin. 

I will take 5 minutes of questions...before I have to run for now.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> This was just posted by a philly source on real gm, Im not going to go into his credibility but he has got many things right if you have any questions you can go over to the sixers board at realgm.com but take it for what its worth here is his post:
> 
> There is light at the end of the tunnel...its almost over.
> 
> ...


goddamn i hope ur right. so portland decided to go with it huh? or charlotte? im so happy!!!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> goddamn i hope ur right. so portland decided to go with it huh? or atlanta? im so happy!!!!


Yah apparently all signs are showing some kind of deal to Denver tommorow, and if the Nuggets get AI without giving up Miller either damn that is going to be one scary Starting lineup. But again this isnt me getting the info I dont want to take away the credit, its from a Sixerfan1976 over at realgm he apparently knows someone who works with in the sixers organization and has proved his credibility in the past. I just figured Id transfer the info I was reading over at that site over here.

If this indeed does happen and the Nuggets are able to keep Miller I think it makes them instant contenders and I cant wait for ppl to finally be able to see that Iverson can and will deffer to ppl who can actually shoot the ball.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to suggest that a Denver sportswriter interview him if we trade for him and see if he will change his nickname to "The Passer"


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i went on NT and no word from the "god" eric stratton yet...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Nothing new out of Miami either, which is also a possible spot. The wait has been killing me on this whole thing.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

im fully expecting the nuggets to score 150 points a game and go undefeated from here on out...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

News this morning is saying that Denver will KEEP Nene and ship off Najera to Dallas, possibly, in the same 3 way.

Imagine losing Najera and Joe Amith for Iverson! That woudl be a steal!

I'd hate to see Najera go, but that means Nene or Evans could start.

Miller
AI
Melo
Nene
Camby

DAMN!


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Any word on if Denver will be sending picks?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

one or two first rounders, yes. Probably two if Najera is involved...one if Nene is involved.

Mags makes more money than Croshere, so it wouldn't take the two pix.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

As a Philly fan, I actually wouldn't really be upset with Najera, Smith and 2 first rounders. The only thing I really wanted out of the deal was maybe a nice young player (I liked Ben Gordon and Duhon, but no chance), but this'll ensure the Sixers getting a really high spot in the draft, and will probably help Iguodala's growth as well since he'll be shoved into a bigger role.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I would still be surprised to see Philly settle for so little. But maybe management is ready to write the season off and stockpile first round picks. Lowering expectations/hopes for the season does give them a chance to see what Iguodala can do. 

I have not been a fan of AI coming to Denver, but if the Nuggets REALLY could add him without giving up Miller, Camby, or J.R....wow, you at least have to try that. 

I don't think of Iverson as fitting well in a breakneck running system, although I'm sure he has the physique and conditioning to do it. 

Would he be content with letting Miller initiate the offense? I guess he shared the ball well enough with Snow back in their shared glory days. 

Would there really be enough balls for both him and Carmelo? Maybe not, although Denver was the place where English and Vandeweghe thrived as the two highest scorers in the league. But neither of them were guards who were acccustomed to dominating the ball. 

I think it could be a disaster. But still, it's starting to look (even to me) like an appealing experiment.


----------

